# Some Morrocan street photography



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Coffee and Cards by Brazo76, on Flickr


Rush Hour, Marrakech by Brazo76, on Flickr


Street Entertainer, Marrakech by Brazo76, on Flickr


Unglazed Pottery by Brazo76, on Flickr


Little Donkey by Brazo76, on Flickr


Shade by Brazo76, on Flickr


Blue by Brazo76, on Flickr


Marrakech Alleyway by Brazo76, on Flickr


Coca Cola by Brazo76, on Flickr


Bike by Brazo76, on Flickr


Stop me and buy one by Brazo76, on Flickr


Street Musician by Brazo76, on Flickr


Moroccan Orb Chandelier by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Great work, what camera are you using? :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pictures there Mark, love the way the guy in the first picture is giving you the eyeball.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Great pictures there Mark, love the way the guy in the first picture is giving you the eyeball.


I noticed that too :lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

dubber said:


> Great work, what camera are you using? :thumb:


it's a NEX-3. Not that it makes much difference...

Personally, I like the orb very much (excellent to see the multiple light sources) and coca-cola ain't too shabby either 

Opinions: I'd have gone closer for "shade" and the bike spoils it. rushhour needs some light trails. Got "blue" with a bit more space up top? try cropping it square.

Like the musician, too. Nice set.

Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have shade without the bike but thought that added some balance. As for closer well my nerve went as he was a palace soldier  Big enough to crop though!


Shade by Brazo76, on Flickr


Shade Crop by Brazo76, on Flickr

And a few more, got so many tbh its what I can be bothered to process!


Girl on Stairs by Brazo76, on Flickr


Rug Salesman by Brazo76, on Flickr


Morrocan Hamman by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice pics thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

last pic in first post and 3rd pic in your 2nd are fantastic mate.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Very very good pics, we have some ace photographers on here, in the words of Brucie, you and Dubnut are my favourites:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome photos there Brazo!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

rug salesman and hamman are seriously good. I think the crop on the guard is much better.

Bret


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!
We came back from Marrakech in August, I found that if people noticed me taken their photo the came demanding money.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

gordonpuk said:


> Nice!
> We came back from Marrakech in August, I found that if people noticed me taken their photo the came demanding money.


Yes I paid a few ransom  although most were covert shots due to small size of Sony Nex.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Top quality shots there my man! :thumb: :thumb: You've got quite an eye for a shot and it's a great collection - really captures the essence of the place (not that I've been - just going on what I know and have seen).


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Yes I paid a few ransom  although most were covert shots due to small size of Sony Nex.


I got caught with the covert tactic in the square by a guy with a monkey in shorts, he wasn't happy!! One of the snake guys wanted 250MAD (about £20) But what a place, loved it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Mark

Really like the street entertainer...colours, texture and nice expression


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice set, mate! Favs 1, 6, 12, 16 & 17:thumb:


----------

